Ask HN: What concepts in your field are the most difficult to explain simply? - Nuance
======
drakonka
What I actually do. My job is super interesting, but I can't find a good way
to explain it to outsiders. I am a software engineer in the games industry. If
I worked on gameplay it would be a bit easier, but I work on core tech/central
engine tools. A layperson has no idea what that means and any examples I can
think of to give them are just as confusing unless they already have some
familiarity with AAA game dev infrastructure and workflows. This is surely a
failure of me not being able to find a good way to explain it yet; it feels
like I'm working on so many different things in this area that there isn't a
single clear-cut description I can come up with that an outsider would easily
understand.

------
potta_coffee
Why it's so difficult (impossible) to accurately estimate software projects
and why programming does not fit the "assembly line" model.

------
pplonski86
I'm working mainly with machine learning field, if there is something
difficult for me, then it means I dont fully understand it. Then I'm trying to
improve my knowledge. The good test of understanding is to try explain it to
the wife :)

